# Spellchecker for posts



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I seem to have misplaced the spellchecker - I'm sure there used to be one!!

Can someone point me in the right direction please; I can't fing it in any of the option under Profile.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Using Firefox there is a built in spell check (you have to include an "add on" of the dictionary). I assume the is similar with other browsers?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is no built in spell check for the forum itself.

Quite possibly if you are using Firefox, or Chrome then it's part of the browser and will just underline in red on an error.

Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Ah, ok so spellchecker is in Firefox - thanks. 

But:

Laptop + Win 7 32bit + Firefox 4.0 = spell check works

PC + Win 7 64bit + Firefox 8.0 = spell check does NOT work

In both cases the option to "spell check as I type" is ticked in the Tools/Options/Advanced tabs. :?

Restarting the PC/FF makes no difference.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You need to download the add on... here you go

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... y/?src=api


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I think that we could do with a Grammar checker considering some of the recent posts in the MK1 section :roll:

SJ


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> You need to download the add on... here you go
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... y/?src=api


Thaks Robb that wurked perfickly. :wink:


----------

